# New pictures from the Fortress of Dovitude.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Nest boxes, perches, and water...oh my.

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f219/FurrDeFaux/Fortress of Doveitude/

Mom, what are you doing? Can I watch?










You really need to finish painting this. After we are done with it. In 20 years.









Lots more in the album.

Oh UGG. You can see the trash pile I made this aviary out of in the background. (sigh)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOVE all your pictures. Those little white doves are so sweet and pretty and dainty looking. I know they must LOVE their new home.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Those little white doves are so sweet and pretty and dainty looking.


You would be too if you spent most of your life preening. lol.
Thank you. I think they are adorable, but they wouldn't bathe for the camera, just kept flying to me.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful dove-doves, Philodice!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well done, Philodice! AND, your doves are just lovely!

Question: in the second picture, is that a "hole" in the roof??? 

Love, Hugs and Scritches!

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I always look forward to seeing the pictures of your doves  I love the nest boxes idea! I wonder if they know they are sitting in what used to be hold scoopable kitty litter - LOL. Your captions crack me up too


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Well done, Philodice! AND, your doves are just lovely!
> 
> Question: in the second picture, is that a "hole" in the roof???
> 
> ...


It is a hole. (sigh) We haven't mounted the misting system yet, and that is when we will put the 'cap shingle' on over where the roof joins.
The floor isn't really even done, the door isn't up to par. They have been living in an unfinished aviary for a while as I make improvements. 

You know, finish the walls, move in to test the perches. 
Move the perches.
Stuff filler into gaps between cement wall and wood frame.
Insert boxes. Discover eggs.
Move boxes around to better locations.
Lay cement while birds spend night in another cage.
Mount feeding stations. Watch birds fight over feeding stations. Re-locate feed. Re-hang feed. Find mouse on feed shelf. Explode with rage. Get hanging feed station. Install. Test. Move. Test.
More nest boxes! AAAAAGGH
Dream of things to add to dove fortress.
Doves wonder...Where is the spa?

It still isn't completely mouse proof yet, and the black tape marks "opportunities for improvement" areas.
The edges of the wall-roof join aren't perfect. 
Oh and I found a surprise today. An egg shell. I thought for sure those eggs wouldn't hatch...the parents were off them for days while the cement dried and I had them in a different cage.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, captions, and Doviary, Philodice! Very well done!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Love the pictures and captions. Doves are so comical.  Great new fortress!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just love it all too! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one to use kitty litter containers for nest boxes! We're so classy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds, Philodice. I enjoyed your pics.

Yes, my birds complain about the scrap pile we have next to the coop, we are still picking thru it long after renovations are done. 

We use the kittly litter pans for bath tubs, they work great for that too!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I wish we had room for a dove aviary. We now have four pairs of doves, most of them rescues, but a few that we raised because I missed eggs until they were well along and didn't have the heart to toss them. I have them in separate pens (one pair to a pen) because they fight if I put more than one pair in the small aviaries together. We just got another dove (making pair #4) a big, beautiful, pure white from a distant relative by marriage. He flew into their yard a year and a half ago. He's a new mate for our little white dove Bianca, who lives in the house. My husband is kind of sad because she was previously mated to him, but we both know she'll be happier with a real mate.  This pair is living in a big cage in our house because we don't have any more space outdoors.


----------

